# How often do you open your humidor?



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, about how many times do you open your humidor to check humidity levels or just stare at your collection lol. I find myself smoking about 1-2 cigars a week, and opening my humidor about once every other day just for a few seconds to check my hygrometer. It seems like I'm refilling my heartfelt beads more than I need to (once a week?) it's just a small 50 ct with not more than ten cigars inside and I know my seal and hygrometer are spot on. I read about putting a closed Tupperware container inside until I get more sticks, I think I may have to try that.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

was the humidor properly seasoned before the sticks where added?? is it a digital hygrometer?


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I open mine when I grab a cigar, which is maybe 2 or 3 times weekly. While open, I check the rH & add DW to the HF beads if needed. 

Your humidity will most likely be more stable after adding a few more cigars. Are you using the HF Puck or loose beads? I use a large 65% puck in a medium desktop. I usually don't bother it until it gets to 62%, which is approx. every 3 weeks.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Even with 10 cigars in a 50 ct humidor, if it was seasoned properly and there is no seal issues I really don't think you should be refilling your heartfelt beads once a week.. You shouldn't be having to refill them at all. What amount of beads do you have in there, and what are they stored in?

As for the original question..I open mine daily, sometimes a couple of times. I know what is in each humidor though, so I don't have to browse and take time to make a decision.. I usually have an idea of what I want to smoke (be it a favorite, or trying something new) before going in so it doesn't take me but a few seconds to select and close it back.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I generally only open to grab cigars or to stare at cigars. I take a peek at humudity while I'm in there but I'm running Kitty litter and have no issues with humudity fluctuations.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe once or twice a week to get a cigar. If I don't open one for two weeks, I'll do so to check the Boveda packs or hygro.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

SmokingTires said:


> It seems like I'm refilling my heartfelt beads more than I need to (once a week?) it's just a small 50 ct with not more than ten cigars inside and I know my seal and hygrometer are spot on.


If it's still cold out where you are this is pretty normal. I smoke cigars very little in the wintertime so I only open them up once a week and I was having to totally re-saturate my beads every week just to maintain 60-62%. It's getting better now that the temps are coming up and the indoor, ambient rH along with it.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I only open mine to grab a cigar or put some in it and to manage my humidifier. It has a glass top, so I can look at my lovelies without opening the lid.


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah I took my time seasoning it and I'm pretty sure it's the best I can get it. As for the beads, I'm running a medium tube of HF 68 beads. By tube I mean it's in a long plastic holder that almost looks like a cigar itself with two black ends.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I was checking it a few times a day the first time I got it. Now that it is loaded up with cigars I check it maybe once a day when taking a cigar out. I'm using a HF large puck on the lid and have refilled them once since getting it about 3 weeks ago or so.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I am in mine almost everyday. usually just long enough to dig something out and check my RH% and humidifier. Now that i have stopped using PG and only using DW in my crystals it holds a lot better and it seems to recover much faster. now the next step is to switch to HF beads


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

2-3 times a week either to grab a smoke or to load some in or to check my hygros. With the dry air finally gone I have not had to recharge my HF beads this entire month so probably will open less during spring/summer than fall/winter.


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

I think that's a good point with the weather. My windows are always open in my room so when it gets a little warmer it'll be interesting to see how the humidor reacts.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

usually 3-4 times a week to grab or load cigars.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

My humidor sends humidity and temp alerts to my phone via text and email if they are too high or too low, plus I can view the current levels and trend charts of both via my smartphone too.

STS
'yes, I am a cigar geek'


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

ssaka said:


> My humidor sends humidity and temp alerts to my phone via text and email if they are too high or too low, plus I can view the current levels and trend charts of both via my smartphone too.
> 
> STS
> 'yes, I am a cigar geek'


Can you enlighten us on how we may do this as well?


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> I am in mine almost everyday. usually just long enough to dig something out and check my RH% and humidifier. Now that i have stopped using PG and only using DW in my crystals it holds a lot better and it seems to recover much faster. now the next step is to switch to HF beads


DW in the crystals, eh? Interesting... I may need to try that until the beads get here.

I was told by more than one Xikar rep that with THEIR crystals, the PG solution is the only way. And theirs was different than anyone else's 50/50 solution (since they didn't list ingredients, I couldn't verify).

But now that beads are in route, and Boveda packs are an option, what the hell. I'll try out the DW.


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

+1 on enlightening us. That's straight up impressive.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

ssaka said:


> My humidor sends humidity and temp alerts to my phone via text and email if they are too high or too low, plus I can view the current levels and trend charts of both via my smartphone too.
> 
> STS
> 'yes, I am a cigar geek'


Add me to the list requesting knowledge.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm currently using the Cigar Boss (free) app for the digital humidor, so after deciding what I want, I only open to grab it.

Also depends on how much I pick up new additions to the family.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

JCubed said:


> DW in the crystals, eh? Interesting... I may need to try that until the beads get here.
> 
> I was told by more than one Xikar rep that with THEIR crystals, the PG solution is the only way. And theirs was different than anyone else's 50/50 solution (since they didn't list ingredients, I couldn't verify).
> 
> But now that beads are in route, and Boveda packs are an option, what the hell. I'll try out the DW.


Well of course the rep would say that. I was told the same thing by the local Xikar rep. but I will say that DW has worked way better


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well of course the rep would say that. I was told the same thing by the local Xikar rep. but I will say that DW has worked way better


I knew any info could be a conflict of interest, but when I was just starting out not that long ago, I was too scared/cheap to experiment. At least their hype about their lighters/cutters is mostly accurate.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

JCubed said:


> I knew any info could be a conflict of interest, but when I was just starting out not that long ago, I was too scared/cheap to experiment. At least their hype about their lighters/cutters is mostly accurate.


Yep I did the same thing. I sould have just bought stock in Xikar. but instead i decked out all my umidors with Xikar crystals about a gallon of Xikar PG solution and a bunch of Xikar Purotemp Hydros


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yep I did the same thing. I sould have just bought stock in Xikar. but instead i decked out all my umidors with Xikar crystals about a gallon of Xikar PG solution and a bunch of Xikar Purotemp Hydros


We must be twins. That's all I have.

To be fair, BEFORE I found out about Puff, and then CI/CBid shortly after, I'd never heard of HF beads, or beads in general. Since discovering the beads a few weeks back, I've asked at least 3 separate B&Ms, and they've never heard of them. 2 recommended the gel to me, and the third said Boveda was the way to go.

In response to the OP, I open mine daily to get a smoke out, skipping a day our two when it's chillier/overcast or raining. Gotta use up this prime midwest weather before it gets disgusting out.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ky70 said:


> I generally only open to grab cigars or to stare at cigars. I take a peek at humudity while I'm in there but I'm running Kitty litter and have no issues with humudity fluctuations.


Left off a number. I would say humidor gets open about 10 times a week, coolidor about twice a week


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

JCubed said:


> We must be twins. That's all I have.
> 
> To be fair, BEFORE I found out about Puff, and then CI/CBid shortly after, I'd never heard of HF beads, or beads in general. Since discovering the beads a few weeks back, I've asked at least 3 separate B&Ms, and they've never heard of them. 2 recommended the gel to me, and the third said Boveda was the way to go.


yeah i got the same respones from local B&Ms. plus most tell you 70RH is where cigars should be. i wish more places sold beads but looks like i will be ordering some along with a digital hygrometer since the only local B&M that has them wants 38 dollars for a round one. worst part for me is hf is out of stock of digital hygrometers so i have to make two orders :sad:


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Can you enlighten us on how we may do this as well?


No prob&#8230; first off, let me preface this by saying I have a walk-in humidor, so for me there is a huge investment in inventory and given my travels, it is nice to get the alerts&#8230; what I am saying is this may be a bit overkill for the typical setup&#8230;

Anyhow, I use a product called: La Crosse Alerts - you can find info at this link:

La Crosse Alerts by La Crosse Technology

It costs like $100 bucks or so, plus $20 a year for the alerts and trending via your cell.

Hope this helps,

STS


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 3 humidors. I know which humidor has what I want to smoke, so I open one humidor every day. Weekends might be more than once depending on how much I smoke. Depending on what I want to smoke, there might be humidors that don't get opened in several days.
I know RH is right. Thanks Boveda.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I open my daily smoke tupperdor a minimum of twice a day, usually three times. IF the hygrometer happens to be in it, I give it a check. Usually, I can tell my beads need drying out by how they look and how well the cigars smoke. I never have to worry about dry cigars where I live.


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

ssaka said:


> No prob&#8230; first off, let me preface this by saying I have a walk-in humidor, so for me there is a huge investment in inventory and given my travels, it is nice to get the alerts&#8230; what I am saying is this may be a bit overkill for the typical setup&#8230;
> 
> Anyhow, I use a product called: La Crosse Alerts - you can find info at this link:
> 
> ...


:smoke:

Sounds like a very impressive set up. Maybe one day... ray2: ray2: :smoke:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I have 3 humis, all get opened almost daily. I smoke about twice a week, but like OP I do enjoy just looking at my collection sometimes. It'd probably help if I had one of those wireless systems where I could monitor all three from one set, but it's no biggie for me, as I'm not opening to check RH anyway. I use beads in all my humis (100ct, 75ct, 25ct) and they were attended to weekly during this past winter, with the smallest needing the most attention and the largest only needing a drop or two of DW here and there.

Asking about how often people need to wet or dry their beads is tricky, because we all live in different environments where humidity is different, so our experiences will all vary based on that. Some are fighting to keep humidity *down* to where they want it while others like you and I are most often attempting to keep it *up* where we want it.

But your experience is very similar to mine, and you're in the same state, so I'd say not to worry too much


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Everytime I get a cigar or restock, about 5-7 times per week for my big one. 

I have two smaller 50-count for long term savers that I open to check Rh about once a week.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

ssaka said:


> No prob&#8230; first off, let me preface this by saying I have a walk-in humidor, so for me there is a huge investment in inventory and given my travels, it is nice to get the alerts&#8230; what I am saying is this may be a bit overkill for the typical setup&#8230;
> 
> Anyhow, I use a product called: La Crosse Alerts - you can find info at this link:
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great concept. When Xikar recently came out with their new setup, I thought "wireless is nice, but web access would be even better". Now I know what to strive for.


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

prolly once a day on average haha


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

I smoke once a day, so I open it about once a day.


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> But your experience is very similar to mine, and you're in the same state, so I'd say not to worry too much


Good call, will do!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

ssaka said:


> No prob&#8230; first off, let me preface this by saying I have a walk-in humidor, so for me there is a huge investment in inventory and given my travels, it is nice to get the alerts&#8230; what I am saying is this may be a bit overkill for the typical setup&#8230;
> 
> Anyhow, I use a product called: La Crosse Alerts - you can find info at this link:
> 
> ...


Cool thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I open my one main floor humidor once a day, if not to grab a smoke then just to visit. The other two, upstairs, get their own visits two or three times a week or so. And though I'm not one for self-imposed scheduling, Sunday seems to be the day I replenish all the hygrometers (and my wife winds the grandfather clock). T.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

One humi that I use for mostly aging gets monitored every 2 weeks or so. It holds very steady in the low 60's. I also have a couple of tupperdors that I smoke out of. They get opened 3-4 times a week.

The first few months of taking up cigar smoking, I was checking rH 2-3 times a day. I was ate up. You good people of PUFF taught me the proper way to maintain my cigars and how to enjoy the hobby much, much more. Thanks guys and gals! I am having a great time.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I open at least one of my humis every day to make a withdrawal 

I have a tupperdor w/ Boveda packs where I keep my RYOs - I open that one up every day or two to release the ammonia compounds (Mrs. Bruck calls it the wet diaper smell).


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a desktop that I keep full with some KL in the bottom, and it's rock solid at 64-66 % RH. It gets opened a few times a week to grab a smoke or to add from my stash... My coolers get opened once a month and with some KL, maintain a rock solid 68% RH for years now..


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Once a day or to do a inventory...All accounted for sir....


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

The coolers/wine fridge get cracked 1 to 3 times a week depending on how much I smoke.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

4 or 5 times a day b/c I'm obsessed  Never had a humidity problem though. 2 Diamond Crown Desktops, 250 ct or something. Use active (Oasis) humidity so maybe I'm spoiled, just bought some HF beads so we'll see if that causes problems.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just when I grab a smoke, or put in a purchase so multiple times a week.:ss

I use a ton of boveda for humidification so my cooler is always perfect but, I still check my hygrometers and calibrate quarterly.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Several times a week even if I don't smoke. Something about viewing those cigars!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Only when I smoke or restock. Ends up being about once a day.


----------



## Leemack912 (Apr 21, 2014)

I usually only open it when I am putting in or taking out. However, if I am dealing with humidity issues, I check it more often


----------



## Jeremias (Apr 8, 2014)

I was very guilty of opening my humi too often and also leaving it open too long. That was throughout the first weeks, now I just open whenever I smoke or buy new cigars. The smoking is about 2-3 times a week and the new cigars happens about every other week.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

Several times a week


----------

